# Dicamba/Glyphosate Tank Mixes Approved.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2017/04/03/dicamba-glyphosate-tank-mixes


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I continue to wonder. http://www.agweb.com/article/whos-planting-dicamba-tolerant-crops-this-year-naa-ben-potter/


----------

